# My Black Tail Pair



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautifully marked bird(s).


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

almondman said:


> Beautifully marked bird(s).


thanks for liking


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very sharp contrast! Nice!


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

love the contrast, the tails look almost like velvet!


----------



## Magician (Feb 1, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Very sharp contrast! Nice!





Wodin said:


> love the contrast, the tails look almost like velvet!


Thanks for liking mates they gone hatch eggs in 10 days .. cant wait for it


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I like them too, I would like black and red tailed thief pouters. I have a pied gene in them that could possibly be selected to be tail marked


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice birds !!


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

They would look great for weddings


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

beautiful birds. i had the exact same color on one of my hens but she was an Indian fantail


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

So beautiful..What is their category...?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes beautiful nice color


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautifully birds


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

elegant birds!


----------



## AsusTheBoss (Apr 19, 2013)

Very good i like the white one


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

That is so cool looking


----------

